# arrow rest



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

I am wanting to change my arrow rest over to a fall away type, Never really looked at them before, but heard they are worth having, I shoot a tm hunter and have for ever. I was wondering if I could get some input on some good fall away rests. Thanks.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

MichiganHunter1971 said:


> I am wanting to change my arrow rest over to a fall away type, Never really looked at them before, but heard they are worth having, I shoot a tm hunter and have for ever. I was wondering if I could get some input on some good fall away rests. Thanks.


There's tons of em available and choosing one can be a daunting task for sure. Of the ones I have experience with I'd say the QAD Hunter, Limbdriver, Trophy Taker, or the Ripcord would be at the "head of the class". There's another that I personally love that is no longer around and that's the Golden Key Futura TKO.


----------



## Nick_B (Sep 29, 2008)

G5 Expert 2 !!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

most common are QAD and ripcord


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have had the Ripcord on my bow for the past couple years and love it.


----------



## 2Lungs (Mar 18, 2008)

QAD HD 2 years without a problem easy to set-up. Good Luck


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

I really like the QAD- HD. Pre-cock it in the stand, and the arrow CANNOT fall off the rest


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

What bow do you have and what cam system? Some fall aways affect timing some don't.....


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Which would be a good one to stalk with? Right now I have that flipper thing that holds an arrow on a 2 pronger but it does fall off a lot. I'm looking for one that really grips an arrow.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

qaD for you fish... I can pre-cock my bow, turn it upside down, shake it, turn it back around again, and the arrow is still on the rest. There's a couple other rests that do that too, but I recommend the qad.


----------



## eboll (May 6, 2008)

I have a ripcord and it works great


----------



## TnRidge (Aug 29, 2004)

Ripcord .


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Trophy Taker Shakey Hunter. Love it!


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Trophy Ridge Drop Zone, Quad Ultra Rest and Rip Codr are all great rest.


----------



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

Definitely the Ripcord people!! I've had the Trophy taker, the Schaffer, the APA Ultimate, and the QAD and the Ripcord is by far the better option. The QAD has clearance problems for those shooting faster set-ups and it gums up alot during the cold. The APA is way too loud and also clearance issues. The Schaffer rest also had clearance issues and did not drop away fast enough. The Trophy taker did not drop away fast enough and loud as well. Well that is my 2 cents. Good luck everybody


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

Asian Archer said:


> Definitely the Ripcord people!! I've had the Trophy taker, the Schaffer, the APA Ultimate, and the QAD and the Ripcord is by far the better option. The QAD has clearance problems for those shooting faster set-ups and it gums up alot during the cold. The APA is way too loud and also clearance issues. The Schaffer rest also had clearance issues and did not drop away fast enough. The Trophy taker did not drop away fast enough and loud as well. Well that is my 2 cents. Good luck everybody


i shoot a qad ultra 06 model.ill agree with the fast problem.ya just gotta get it set right.ive never had a problem with cold temps.
i would have to give the qad a thumbs up.


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

QAD HD

shooting around 290fps,
I could see with the faster bows on the horizon that the rest might not falling away fast enough.


----------



## MLH (Dec 19, 2008)

QAD Pro. No problems in 2 seasons, including below freezing. Gotta follow the instructions precisely to get the timing right. Was a hard choice since the Ripcord was originally recommended to me. If I was looking now I'd probably spend the extra for the QAD HD. They just keep improving the design.


----------



## shagz321 (Jan 30, 2009)

i have tried i think every dropaway out there and ripcord is the best i have found


----------



## BuckNuttz (Feb 2, 2009)

I have heard nothing but good things about the Ripcord. I have buddies that use them with good success. I myself am in the same boat with the old style two prong arrow rest switching to a drop away very soon. I have been reading alot on Cabelas and Gander Mountain reviews of products seems to be more good reviews on the Ripcords. The only bad thing I have heard about the Ripcord is the noise that is made while drawing the bow, nothing a little felt cant fix. Ripcord is my choice.


----------

